# Dogs and D.T. probe.



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

i have two dogs,1 snake,2 horses,1 cat
and they all get along with goober (my cali. desert tortoise)
but my spanish mastiff has came up with an obession with goober.
and he doesnt let strangers get near him its weird . hes a 200 pound dog so hes VERY large and i cant have a big dog like that jumping on people cuz they want to get near him. spanish mastiffs are a very friendly breed and loves people and orther animals . so i have to make a new enclosure for my tortoise. and if you ever been to big bear its not very big so theres not alot of resouces there. i found a huge hollow log that goober loves to sleep in but is wood dangerous to desert tortoises? i looked it up but found no information on the topic. and since they are a desert tortoise and not mountain tortoises im not to sure if i should let him use it . any advice?


----------



## Laura (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont see why wood would be dangerous to your tort, but dogs can be!! Be very careful!!
How is your dog with is food bowl? does he let people near it?


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

Laura said:


> I dont see why wood would be dangerous to your tort, but dogs can be!! Be very careful!!
> How is your dog with is food bowl? does he let people near it?




drake (my dog) has been around tortoises ever since he got him at 13 weeks . theres not an agressive bone in his body . he junps on the people everytime they get too close to goober. anyone can go up to my dog and take a bone right outta his mouth he a big baby what i think it might be is when we had drake we already had an older dog but he died a few months ago and drake had no one eles but the tortoise in the back yard for company . could he have bonded with the tortoise?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have heard of cross species bonding, or Drake may think he now owns Goober and he wants everyone to know it. 

regarding wood and Goober I found this on Tortoise Trust http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/substrates.html 

_Cedar or Pine chips/shavings
Highly toxic when heated, emit noxious fumes. Serious risk of impaction if ingested. Avoid!_

Remember though this is substrates not the log he is sleeping in. Mine sleep under a half log and under the FiddleSticks. 

Even small trees grow occasionally in the desert where a tort may make it his home. I think I might just be cautious of Pine or Cedar.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

ok thanks that really help alot 
yeah drake and goober even sometime sleep together


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahhhh, It is his baby, how cute, but I would be worried about teeth and tort. My puppy is obssesed with my torts and turtles, he constantly sticks his head in thier "boxes". But I am hoping to have the new enclosure outside all done, but the screen cover this weekend, yeah!!! It was a lot of hard work, especially since it was so hot outside.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> Ahhhh, It is his baby, how cute, but I would be worried about teeth and tort. My puppy is obssesed with my torts and turtles, he constantly sticks his head in thier "boxes". But I am hoping to have the new enclosure outside all done, but the screen cover this weekend, yeah!!! It was a lot of hard work, especially since it was so hot outside.





his breed was invented for prcotecting live stock, and since my old dog died he had no one but goober . there best buds goober sleeps in the house next t the dog bed next to drake he has never hurt him,


----------



## T-P (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, my old dog was similar with our ferret when we first got him, my dog wouldnt let me or my family near him!
the ferret would just sit between my dogs legs and if i went near them my dog would bark or growl at me.

Now its not so bad the dog has settled down.

Your dog is just over protective with your tortoise.
i know many people say dogs are dangerous around tortoises, but my dog is harmless around mine. He just licks their shell and toddles off to his sleeping area.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2007)

Like was said, the wood log should be okay if not from one of the evergreen type trees.

As for the dog, just be really careful. Lots of horror stories out there of gentle dogs one day deciding that their best tortoise friend is actually a great chew toy. Even the gentlest breeds and the "would never hurt a fly" dogs have their moment of stupidity. My advice is keep all dogs and torts apart...unless your watching them.

Sorry about the older dog. Would seem your dog did bond with the tort to some extent.


----------

